# SS Lootah Group Brings First Electric Cars to Dubai



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

India-built Reva electric cars are part of S.S. Lootah Group's 'Green Car' Program that includes conversion of firms fleet to compressed natural gas, as well as electric cars.

More...


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

So, if we all chipped in 5 bucks, could we buy a Tesla, ship it to Saudi Arabia, and have someone drive it around, and flip people off?


----------

